# another newbie



## turnerdv10 (May 24, 2009)

Picking up my audi tt 180 on a w reg this weekend if it all goes to plan.
For anyone whi is interested I manage a large motor factors in East sussex.
Any members I can set up at 15 percent discount off trade i.e
A set of rear discs for an Audi tt 20 plus vat pair.
Ajay Autoparts 01424 720022 mon - sunday
If it helps and mention the TT forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi turnerdv10 , welcome to the forum.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to dois join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

